# Australian Expats List.



## Juthika (May 14, 2016)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me, from where I can get Australian expats list who is now living in Singapore?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Juthika said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone tell me, from where I can get Australian expats list who is now living in Singapore?


That information would be with the immigration department in Singapore and I'd be very sure it is confidential information and not available. People have a right to privacy.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Juthika said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone tell me, from where I can get Australian expats list who is now living in Singapore?


For what purpose, may I ask ?


----------

